# Tony Hawk Project 8 on PC?



## mab1376 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Protius (Nov 21, 2006)

heard about it for the consoles, looks retarded


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 22, 2006)

wow... that so answered my question...


----------



## Track (Nov 22, 2006)

It's not coming out on the PC.

But thats a good thing. It has already come out on consoles. That means that if they wanted to make it for the PC, it would be a PORT. The last port was Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 and it sucked. I actually bought the game, and then i see that u cant assign half the keyboard's button.. in the manual they said that it was the best they could do with a console game. That was PETHETIC!


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats sucks seeing as the graphic intensity of this game was seriously re-vamped, and the new release of the 8800 series cards would make this game run nice.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah it sucks when they do that... I cant play oblivion with my controller... or halo1.

 Oblivion is better with a controller.


----------



## Protius (Nov 22, 2006)

mab1376 said:


> wow... that so answered my question...



one could come to the conclusion that if i say'd 'i only heard about it for console' that it aint coming for pc


----------



## darro87 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Tony on PC*

FYI...as far as i know for sure...from tony 2 till american wasteland has been ported to pc...how do i kno...cuz i own them all...and they work excellent with my genius gamepad..full support for all buttons joysticks, and even rumble..its like ps2...on ur pc..i really hope aspyr brings this one home as well...cuz..i cant say they've done a bad port of any of the other tony's...not always perfect..but never bad..


----------

